# shrimp and discus...?



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

does anyone try this?
I have a 53g tank with a pair of angels and pair of discus, i want to buy shrimp. Will they survive?
My LFS told they will be eaten by the discus!


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

anything big enough to fit in their mouths will be eaten. if you buy enough to get them to breed, and have enough hiding places so the breeding to eaten shrimp ratio is even, then it'll all work out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Yup if the fish has a big enough mouths they will eat shrimps.


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

Both angelfish and discus are notorious shrimp eaters. Even big shrimp like bamboo or vampire shrimp will not last very long, they will just pull off the legs and antennae and kill it (even if they cannot fit the shrimp in their mouth).


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 30, 2010)

There's a guy on AC that keeps a 180 planted w/ discus and Red Cherry Shrimp, but he has a lot of places for the RCS to hide


----------

